# Hilera de 50 leds a pilas encendida secuencialmente



## YAZ1 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hola a todos
Necesito ayuda porque no tengo demasiados conocimientos de electrónica.
Si me sacas de la ley de ohm, no sé mucho más jajaja Es decir, sí se que hace una resistencia, que hace un diodo, un transistor... pero se me hace muy cuesta arriba calcular un circuito, por ejemplo. Desde el instituto hace ya muchos años.

Necesito a ver si alguien puede echarme una mano para hacer el dibujo del circuito y calcular los valores para lo siguiente:

Alimentado con pilas necesito alimentar una hilera de unos 50 leds aprox. que mediante la acción de un interruptor se enciendan de manera secuencial, un led detrás de otro. 

Una vez encendido el led debe permanecer encendido hasta que se apaga el interruptor. 

Cuando se apaga el interruptor los leds deben apagarse en el orden inverso a como se encendieron. Algo como en la imagen siguiente:







Necesito que los leds iluminen lo más posible, no se si hay algun modelo de led que alumbre mucho

El encendido o apagado tiene que tardar aprox. 1 segundo o segundo y medio.

El espacio que tengo es bastante reducido.

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme. Es para un regalo muy importante que estoy terminando, tengo el tiempo un poco justo por delante, por favor.

Muchas gracias

Perdón por insistir, pero... no hay nadie que pudiese ni tan siquiera orientarme un poco con esto? no encuentro información por ninguna parte. Por favor, no sé por donde empezar


----------



## Scooter (Feb 4, 2011)

Pues no es nada trivial lo que pides. Hace años vi algo parecido solo encendiendo y no apagando, con una colección de registros de desplazamiento cmos. Para 50 leds, 7 registros de 8 bist o así. Si buscas unos que desplacen a la derecha y a la izquierda y la lógica complementaria podría ser.

PD1. La electrónica (como todo) está reñida con las prisas
PD2. Los foros están reñidos con las prisas y las exigencias. Si te urge contrata a un profesional y le exiges a él. (la billetera te va a picar bastante , eso si)


----------



## YAZ1 (Feb 4, 2011)

A ver, no es que tenga una prisa super urgente ni que esté exigiendo nada... simplemente he planteado una pregunta desde mi ignorancia a ver si alguien puede orientarme al menos para informarme de qué elemento controlador debería conseguir para implementar este efecto.

Ya sé que podría pagar a un profesional, como con todo, pero no estoy buscando algo profesional, me basta al menos con aproximarme al efecto, y quiero hacérmelo yo, que es más el valor que va a tener que no pagar por él...

Solo insistía porque veo que la gente lee el mensaje pero pasa de largo. Yo por ejemplo vengo del campo del diseño gráfico y la fotografía y en esos foros dedicados veo más camaradería, cuando alguien novato hace preguntas se le intenta ayudar, y aunque no se conozca la respuesta del todo, al menos se le intenta apuntar hacia una dirección. Me ha desanimado un poco ver que es superdifícil que alguien se interese por lo que pregunto y mucho más que me eche una mano...

Y aclaro: "que me eche una mano" no significa "que me lo haga" No pido, ni exigo, solo pregunto porque no se. Si pido algo es un poco de ayuda para entender

Por ejemplo, qué es una colección de registros de desplazamiento cmos??

Gracias por vuestro tiempo


----------



## Scooter (Feb 4, 2011)

Un registro de desplazamiento es un circuito secuencial que desplaza los datos que se le dán hacia un lado u otro, igual que pretendes tu "llenar" o "vaciar" de leds encendidos la tira.
CMOS es una familia lógica caracterizada entre otras cosas por tener un bajo consumo cosa que para alimentar con pilas es interesante


----------



## YAZ1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Anda mira, muchas gracias!
Ya es un comienzo.

Entonces a ver si lo entiendo, necesito hacer un circuito donde cada led esté conectado a uno de estos chips CMOS, los cuales están en serie y se activan cada uno con un poco de retardo con respecto al anterior, no? Estoy diciendo una burrada? es que no se si termino de coger "circuito secuencial" ... formado por que elementos?

Siento parecer tan torpe. Gracias por la paciencia

Creo que si consigo que se enciendan secuencialmente me puedo dar con una canto en los dientes si luego se apagan todos a la vez XD

///////////

Haciendo busquedas por el foro de aplicaciones similares he dado con este elemento, LM7808, un chip que según la hoja de características que he encontrado en datasheet http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/3/9/LM3914.shtml es capaz de regular hasta 10 leds necesitando menos de 3V.

Podría servir? si encadeno 4 o 5 de estos reguladores podría encender secuencialmente 40 o 50 leds, no?
los leds creo que van directamente a una patilla del regulador y directos a tierra, sin necesidad de resistencia.

Lo que no se es si una vez encendidos se mantendrán encendidos hasta que lo apague o hará una especie de coche fantástico...


----------



## Scooter (Feb 4, 2011)

No tiene nada que ver. Una cosa es el automatismo que haga la secuencia y otra la alimentación que puede ser con un 78xx por ejemplo.


----------



## seaarg (Feb 4, 2011)

Utilizando 5 integrados CD4017 en cascada + 1 integrado 555 podrias lograr el efecto deseado. Eso si, para un solo lado (Ascendente).

De ahi, busca y busca que quiza haya algo ascendente / descendente.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 4, 2011)

El 4017 los enciende uno a uno, no en barra.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 4, 2011)

YAZ1 dijo:


> ,*pero no estoy buscando algo profesional, *me basta al menos con aproximarme al efecto, y quiero hacérmelo yo, que es más el valor que va a tener que no pagar por él...


 
casi gracioso parece.
un circuito como el que pides (al cual estas dando las especificaciones perfectamente en detalle) no se lo llama profesional o no profesional.
se lo llama:
funciona 
o no funciona.
con lo cual y dado que este texto lo has escrito en respuesta a :
scooter yo "leo " mas bien que loq ue quieres decir por lo escrito en rojo es :

no quiero pagarle a nadie que sepa (haya estudiado ) por esto .

bienvenido al foro , aca te van a ayudar a lograr lo que quieres 

luego te comento que lo que tendria valor seria que tu lo diseñes, pero para eso tendrias que estudiar, eso tiene valor:

fijate :
microcontroladores PIC
y registros de desplazamiento .

pero vas a necesitar tiempo, estudiar lo requiere, y vos decis que estas en los inicios (segun tu propio texto inicial ) , pero que lo queres para un regalo urgente (segun tu propio texto) , y que te hagan el diseño y los calculos (tambien segun tu texto) .

una chica quedaria maravillada igual con algo realizado por vos de madera,o una cancion, o que la invites a salir o un buen ramo de flores y asi podrias dedicarte mas tranquilo a la pasion d la eelectronica, la cual absorve tiempo.

claro, un profesor de el colegio o un cliente no aceptaria tan facilmente lo que puse en verde en reemplazo de el circuito pedido .


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 4, 2011)

Este tema me va hacer llorar.   



YAZ1 dijo:


> . . . Algo como en la imagen siguiente:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Busque en internet: vumetro. Con cualquier vumetro puede funcionar.



fernandob dijo:


> . . . claro, un profesor de el colegio o un cliente no aceptaria tan facilmente lo que puse en verde en reemplazo de el circuito pedido .



Uno nunca sabe, de pronto son personajes que pertenecen al "otro equipo" y quedan "flechados" con el detalle.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 4, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Este tema me va hacer llorar.
> 
> Busque en internet: vumetro. Con cualquier vumetro puede funcionar.
> 
> ...


 
lei primero lo que pusiste como mi comentario y pense :

pero si yo no dije eso ??? ..ahi no hay NADA y algo que suelo hacer es escribir MUCHO ................. 


luego vi lo otro


----------



## Scooter (Feb 5, 2011)

Pues después de rebuscar no he encontrado registros de desplazamiento de ocho bits, bidireccionales y con salidas paralelo, solo encuentro de cuatro y eso hace que salgan una barbaridad de integrados.
¿Alguien conoce uno?


----------



## fernandob (Feb 5, 2011)

un pic o un pac 

que busque !!!!!!!!!!!
como haca yo :
la lista de cmos.

que es un :
*14 - STAGE BINARY / RIPPLE COUNTER*
*8 - STAGE STATIC SYNC. SHIFT REGISTER*
*64 - STAGE STATIC SHIFT REGISTER*
*8 - STAGE STATIC BIDIREC BUS REGISTER*

asi los v a conociendo .
hay uno que dice bidireccional, otro que dice 8 y otro 64 .
hay muchos mas, entra y mira, y ve si hay o sinadie tuvo la cortesia de diseñarle alguno para hacersela facil a el.
y sino que use un pic, que estudie antes.
o espera que le consigamos novia (o novio) tambien .
podes partir de un no se que con salida BCD que de eso hay mas variedad y ver si hay algun o tro que de bcd pase a lo que quiere.
pero como dijeron el Vu . es una opcion analogica y facil , pero tambien tiene que soldar , equivocarse y leer. 
pero todo sea por el amigo/a  ..................................no ??


a menos que aparezca alguno y le haga el circuito , que siempre los hay .

.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 5, 2011)

Si, claro con un microcontrolador se puede hacer, pero de todos modos habrá que ampliar salidas así que no ganaremos mucho respecto a la lógica discreta.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 5, 2011)

como dices eso, el mudo desde que se invento el multiplexado es mas interesante:

con 2 puertos : 8 *8 = me como un bizcocho


----------



## Scooter (Feb 5, 2011)

Bueno, claro también se puede multiplexar y solo necesitas dos buffers de 8 bits mas o menos potentes. Es cierto. Esa debe de ser la forma mas económica.


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 5, 2011)

Este tema ya me deprime.   

Algo sencillo y sin integrados costosos:



La eleccion del vumetro, es su trabajo. No espere que yo le de todo "mascado".


----------



## YAZ1 (Feb 5, 2011)

Gracias por la información, seguiré buscando, al menos tengo un comienzo.
Gracias también por las burlas, en este foro sabéis hacer que uno se sienta a gusto, si señor.

Ya compartiré con vosotros la solución a la que llegue, si es que al final llego a alguna, como aquí que lo compartís todo para enriquecer el conocimiento de la comunidad... ah, no, espera, me he equivocado de foro. Aquí molais mas, con texto en blanco y todo. Muy adultos.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 5, 2011)

Lamento si no te gusta o te ha molestado algo de lo que he dicho. No se si lo ha parecido pero en ningún momento me he burlado de tí.
He dedicado un buen rato a buscar integrados para implementar mi propuesta, pero no lo he conseguido.
A veces las ideas no son fáciles de aplicar.
Eso si, a la próxima te lo pongo a todo color.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 5, 2011)

no che.......lo que le duele es que no se lo dieron en bandeja y con medialunas .
en vez de eso lo mandaron a trabajar y estudiar...........

que gente que son che ustedes


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 5, 2011)

Solo es una broma a espensas del que da "papaya".   



YAZ1 dijo:


> . . . como aquí que lo compartís todo para  enriquecer el conocimiento de la comunidad... ah, no, espera, me he  equivocado de foro . . .





fernandob dijo:


> . . . lo que le duele es que no se lo dieron en bandeja y con medialunas . . .


 
 Yo pienso que Yaz1 esperaba que el _*C*_hampion of _*C*_opy/_*P*_aste le consiguiera el circuito en la web y se lo pasara, pero al parecer el _*CCP*_ esta ocupado con otros encargos.



YAZ1 dijo:


> . . . Aquí molais mas, con texto en blanco y todo. Muy adultos.



   En el foro "nos esmeramos" por cumplir las normas.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 5, 2011)

Mandrake dijo:


> Este tema ya me deprime.
> 
> Algo sencillo y sin integrados costosos:
> 
> ...


 
che mandrake , no me lo podes desarrollar un poquito mas y mandar por MP pero sin esas letritas en rojo que quiero venderlo en mercadolibre ..................

hoy me hicieron comer aji putapario


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 5, 2011)

¿Y de cuanto es el porcentaje por los derechos intelectuales?, aunque asi como esta el diagrama, se puede considerar como copyleft.   

  _* Mensaje numero 1000 *_


----------



## fernandob (Feb 5, 2011)

ah...........ambicioso , solo te interesa el dinero a vos.........
no te alcanza con que sepas que es "hijo tuyo" ?????

que gente egoista esta !!!!!!!!!!!!!

asi se me va a hacer cuesta arriba alcanzar a bill gates :enfadado:


*felices 1K de mensajesmandrake!"!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Mandrake (Feb 5, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> . . . no te alcanza con que sepas que es "hijo tuyo" ?????* . . . *



   Si es un hijo: menor de edad y al que estan explotando economicamente.
El ICBF me puede estar echando a la carcel por negligencia paternal.


----------



## yupiwankanavis (May 8, 2011)

ayer anduve indagando por un secuencial, (me lleve un reto por no tener idea de las normas del sitio)encontre uno y lo modifique para hacer mas o menos lo que describes, al accionar el switch los led se encienden uno a uno y y se apagan en sentido contrario la velocidad puede variar cambiando el c1 (mayor mas lento y menor mas rapido, te incluyo una imagen del circuito si aun te sirve, saludos...


----------



## elcolo70 (May 10, 2011)

Parece que hasta ahora no hubo una buena respuesta (espero poder dar una buena)
El tema de microcontroladores y multiplezadores esta bueno, pero para nuestro amigo que es bastante principiante (solo conoce la ley de ohm) seria como intentar enseñarle chino a un perro.
Algo muy simple seria conectar varios contadores CD4029 en cascada, y a su salida, la misma cantidad de circuitos R2R, para convertir estas salidas a niveles de tension.
Por ejemplo, ponemos 2 CD4029 conectados en serie, esto nos da 16 salidas logicas, (8bits), que podemos transformar en 20 niveles de tension (utilizando los integrados en modo decada) a traves del R2R. La salida del R2R sera analogica y la podemos conectar a un circuito de diodos zener de diferentes valores en serie con cada led. 
Asi tendremos una especie de vumetro pasivo muy simple.
A la entrada del 4029 tendremos que hacer el circuito del clock (con un 555), y el interruptor sera un flip flop para bloquear el clock cuando se llegue al nivel maximo (su entrada seria la salida del carry out del segundo 4029).
Si hay algun error corriganme. Saludos


----------



## capitanp (May 11, 2011)

el tema ya tiene un par de meses pero bue...

Digo yo, mucho contador, registo de desplazamiento pic ram lcd....

no se podra agrandar este circuito hasta 50 jajja


----------



## helg17 (May 15, 2011)

hola buscando en el foro encontre este tema, alguien  me puede ayudar para poder encender 500 led con una fuente de 12v o como puedo hacerlo? tengo 5 display  de 7 segmentos y cada segmento de 15 led, mi pregunta como le hago para que al poner los display en en numero 8 enciendan los led sin que disminuyan su intencidad, como conecto los  led en paralelo o en serie alguien me puede apoyar con algun esquema gracias.


----------



## elcolo70 (May 19, 2011)

Entonces en total serian 525 leds.. Con una fuente de 12v te alcanza, pero de corriente se te van a ir unos 5,25 amperes, por lo que vas a tener un transformador que se aguante esta corriente. Para que los leds se enciendan a su maxima intensidad podes usar un circuito de transistores, que le suminste corriente a cada segmento.. Es decir, a cada salida del integrado que controla el display pones un transistor que se aguante 150mA, que es la corriente que va a consumir cada segmento.. El proyecto es facil, solamente es cuestion de buscar que transistores utilizar, y con el tema de conexion de los led, debe ser en paralelo. Creo que en esta pagina hay algunos tutoriales basicos sobre electronica, te conviene leer un poquito para aprender esas cosas basicas, te va a servir mucho


----------



## pipolanar (Ene 20, 2013)

Hola gente, soy nuevo en el foro y buscando otro tema entré y ví el problema de los leds, para solucionar el tema de la fuente se podría implementar un contador en anillo con cierta frecuencia compatible con la percepción visual para agrupar los leds (de a 50 y pico por ejemplo) y bajar el consumo de corriente cerca de diez veces.
Saludos.


----------

